# Work permit / Visa questions for family move to spain



## jasoningon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## jasoningon (Jul 9, 2021)

Advice needed, on the above 👆 
We are a family of 5 all UK citizens over (18) thinking of a permanent move to Spain. 
we would like to open a garden centre business in Spain. We have many years experience in Thailand & the UK in this field. Having started to read through all the requirements for Self employment, I wondered if someone could possibly shed some light on Numbers 5 & 7 of the above conditions of residence & employment. 

Firstly, how can you possibly adhere to any of section number 5 without first having a permit to start a business in Spain ? Or can you start to make applications at local authorities in Spain as a tourist ?

Secondly, number 7 ask for proof of the legally required qualifications, is this just for professional work, example say a Vet, doctor, physiotherapist etc etc. As there is no legal qualifications for selling plants.
Many Thanks


----------

